# My Twelve Days of Blogging



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Twelve days, twelve blogs, starting *today *with _This Day in Music History_.

Merry Christmas!:tiphat:


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For my second day - some Christmas cheer:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/440-day-music-history-24-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For the third day: Ma Vlast and Rafael Kubelik... Five times!
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/703-some-our-christmas-favourites-next.html


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry to horn in on your thread, but here is my favorite recording of "White Christmas".


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Tiday, my monthly instalment of _la chronique du disque_:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/908-la-chronique-du-disque.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

More CD favourties in Part I of my _Gumdrops for 2011_
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/907-gumdrops-2011-part-i.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Day 6 of 12 is day 2 of 2 of my _Gumdrops for 2011_
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/907-gumdrops-2011-part-i-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The _Three R's of Green Composing_, Bach style:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/485-bach-keeps-green-continued-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

New Year's Eve - time for _Die Fledermaus_
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/442-bach-keeps-green-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Happy New Year from Ottawa... and Vienna!
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/915-die-fledermaus-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

We have passed the 3/4 pol, and the last three posts relate to the January ITyWLTMT _Pianothon_

Three pianists on Youtibe in three days - first up *Sergei Rachmaninov*
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/918-new-years-day-concert-next.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

My "regular" Tuesday Blog instalment - Vladimir Horowitz _on YouTube_:
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/920-vladimir-horowitz-youtube.html


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

The finish line (finally!):
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/920-vladimir-horowitz-youtube-next.html


----------

